# Transfer data from iPhone (ios) to Samsung Phone (android)



## andynic (May 25, 2007)

Hi,
I am switching from an iPhone to an Android. What is the best (and hopefully easiest) way to transfer my data, photos, contacts, etc. from the iPhone to the Samsung?
Thanks for your help.
Andynic


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.cn...transfer-imessage-photos-phone-data-and-more/

this should help. The smart switch app seems to be the common answer.


----------



## andynic (May 25, 2007)

Thanks. I'll give it a try.

I found this earlier today, but have not yet tried it: https://www.android.com/switch/
Any thoughts ?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

That should work but I don’t know if they will transfer the messages or contacts correctly.


----------



## andynic (May 25, 2007)

OK. Thanks. Will let you know how it turns out. It's actually not for me personally. I do volunteer work for an organization in Amsterdam, Netherlands where I live as an expat. It's an org called Seniorweb for over 50s, and they provide many services for over 50s, among them "PChelp at Home". I have a request for this conversion.


----------

